

Brendan Eich on EME - paulrouget
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.planning/4-svns_uEjA/5OjLG5H_c7wJ

======
BrendanEich
Just a reminder (sorry I still can't say more; stuff in flight, risk as
always) that we are still working on what I think everyone on the side of the
open web should view as the better way out:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6496128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6496128)

/be

------
chris_wot
Interesting take on things. In particular, this makes my blood run cold:

 _The playback "device" maker category includes vendors of plugins available
cross-browser via NPAPI, of course really just Flash and Silverlight these
days. It looks likely to include OS/browser vendors who purvey non-
standardized CDMs available under cover of EME only to certain select
OS/browser combinations -- possibly only each its own OS and browser!_

------
ihsw
> Also, DRM as proposed via EME is really all about Hollywood movies. It is
> not about copyrighted materials in general, nor should or can it be (see
> Hixie's post, or just see the Web).

I propose renaming EME to "the Hollywood API."

~~~
acqq
Why does anybody expect that only _Hollywood movies_ would be DRM protected?

Wouldn't DRM be also "about Youtube" and any other web video streaming site
(including Facebook?) as soon as it standardized -- practically preventing you
to do anything you can do now except _watching?_

(Now you can actually capture the videos and play them offline).

If you believe DRM wouldn't be used, please present your arguments why it
wouldn't.

~~~
wmf
Almost no one uses the DRM that's already available in Flash[1] and
Silverlight today so it's not obvious that EME would lead to increased use of
DRM. In practice, using EME is going to be expensive because you'll need N key
servers (one for PlayReady, one for Widevide, one for OMA, one for FairPlay,
etc.) and each one costs over $10,000 AFAIK and requires a bunch of
integration code.

[1] I'm talking about Flash Access not RTMPE because AFAIK RTMPE doesn't meet
Hollywood's robustness requirements.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
I agree with the post directly after his.

I think, of Flash/Silverlight and EME, the former is the lesser of two evils.

~~~
dublinben
Isn't that post saying that EME is the lesser of two evils, because moving
most of the video playback to the browser (minus only the DRM aspect) is a
win?

I'm really struggling to understand how EME could be worse than the current
plugin ecosystem in place.

~~~
shmerl
It's worse because of being a "standard". Plugins are at least explicitly
switchable in Firefox. Will it allow switching off part of "HTML5"
functionality for those who don't want any of that DRM junk in the browser?

~~~
bct
Of course it will. Javascript and images are standards, and you can turn them
off. Why would this be different?

